# My new bow!!!!!!!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Get a Toxonics.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i second Toxonics they are really good sights and sthe brightest I have seen


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

sure-loc 
or copper jon


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

if you get a multi pin get a sword accusite. it is by far the best compound multi pin sight. for adjustable go to shibuya


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks i am looking at all of them right now.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> if you get a multi pin get a sword accusite. it is by far the best compound multi pin sight. for adjustable go to shibuya


oh yeah I forgot about sword, give them a good look. they are great sights


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i just got a new bow like 3 days ago.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

master hunter said:


> i just got a new bow like 3 days ago.


Off topic


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Off topic



You posting about a post being off topic, is quite off topic itself, don't ya think .
Good luck with your new bow.


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yah, Toxonic is a good sight but i would go with a Cobra Boolslang or an HHA pivital sight:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> You posting about a post being off topic, is quite off topic itself, don't ya think .
> Good luck with your new bow.


Ya I know I was going to recommend a sight to the original poster but I was in a hurry.

I would go Sure-loc, but that's just me. Toxtonics, Sword, and Spott-Hogg make good sights also.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

pse top gun f-22. cheap, easy, micro adjust, 2nd and third axis, my personal favorite multipin sight


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

copper john dead nutz its affordable and really really bright :wink:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

If you want to step it up to a 5-pin, then you could get some awesome spott-hogg's!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Black Gold. Bright and the best warranty in the industry. Super durable but if you happen to break anything, even a fiber, strip out a screw, or just plain bend or break something they will fix it at no cost to you.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

MNarcher1990 said:


> Yah, Toxonic is a good sight but i would go with a Cobra Boolslang or an HHA pivital sight:wink::thumbs_up


right now i have a cobra boomslang sight, 4 pin .029 size, and they are bright, but the fiber optic doesn't have any protection on the pins and they snap! I'm right now saving up some money to buy a toxonics 5 pin .019 sight with the mathews harmonic damper in it.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

For a single pin, I'd go with HHA. Great sights.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I got my bow I will post pics when I get all the stuff on it


----------

